# where to buy



## tyson001 (Mar 12, 2011)

where can i buy styrofoam sheets to use to make a back ground


----------



## dangles (Mar 12, 2011)

clark rubber for foam sheets


----------



## tyson001 (Mar 12, 2011)

i was thinking them but i just went on their site and it looks as if they only sell furniture and gym like foam.


----------



## Bez84 (Mar 12, 2011)

Track down a place that makes cool rooms and they might give ya some foam offcuts if ur nice.


----------



## tyson001 (Mar 12, 2011)

i will try but i dont know if i will be able to find a place that does that. i dont get why its so hard to find this stuff the people on the net make it seem as if you can get it at the corner shop.


----------



## Ramsayi (Mar 12, 2011)

Clark Rubber sells it.You can also get all the foam you need for free from the local fruit and veg market.


----------



## werdy (Mar 12, 2011)

you get get sheets from a lot of aquariums, they sell it to put under fish tanks


----------



## nico77 (Mar 12, 2011)

Clark rubber sells it or you could go to your fruit and veggie shop and ask for there old foam boxes most will give them to you and if not offer them 2 bucks , i have made a few out of boxes .


----------



## dangles (Mar 12, 2011)

nico77 said:


> Clark rubber sells it or you could go to your fruit and veggie shop and ask for there old foam boxes most will give them to you and if not offer them 2 bucks , i have made a few out of boxes .



all my local ones now use waxed cardboard boxes for fruit/veg. Try the likes of harvey norman/goodguys etc that install electrical goods and ask could they keep the foam packing for you


also building sites but make sure you ask before taking it


----------



## wranga (Mar 12, 2011)

aquarium shops will usally give away foam transport boxes


----------



## tyson001 (Mar 12, 2011)

cool i will try some of those places thanks for that.


----------



## reuel (Mar 13, 2011)

Woolworths, Coles and fruit shops get foam boxes from time to time.


----------

